# Car's Been Stolen!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Broke into house and took the keys.

Polo GTI (White) - DG66 TTX

****** to say the least!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ach no. That's awful chum. I trust everyone in the house is OK though?

Sent from my D6603


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

The same thing happened last night to a golf r in Darlington.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

ffs, what a joke. Get something shared on facebook on DW page and I'll share it etc. We need to make it too hot to touch.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

*******s, have you got a link to facebook post so can share?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope things get sorted out to your satisfaction. 

Didn't you lease the car? How does that work for settlement of the value of the car if it's not found? 

Just too many dirty rotten scumbags going about.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Cars PCP'd so it's mine. 

Part of me doesn't want it back.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

To think that they've been in your home is pretty scary.

As you say, would you really want it back?

You can't have anything nice in this current climate, skanks wanting what you have to score a few quid. 

Should knee cap car thieves imo.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

That is dreadful!! Shared North Wales for you and will keep my eye out, am in Wrexham tomorrow as then as it happens. Bradford on Friday lol, so will certainly have eyes peeled, even though you may not want it back there is some satisfaction I would say in finding it for some sort of evidence approaching a conviction.

As you say in the vid it will have been targeted as they didn't take the Leaf or anything else just the Polo and you're right it's likely on different plates but have noted the reg just in case. Awful business though, hope the scumbags are caught!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry to read the news Andy, cars can be replaced, hope you and the family are OK.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Gutted for you


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry to read that ! hope all is ok


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I would probably report the reg plate even if it's different..? As you say, they probably would of changed it, so if someone sees a white polo an gives the reg the police can determine whether than reg is attached to a white polo. If it is, not yours, if it's not, then worth looking at?

Or would they likely use cloned plates from another white polo they found off the Internet, etc?

I guess whether you want it back depends on whether you have GAP to cover any shortfall...?

Anyway..sorry to hear mate. Hope it's resolved one way or the other.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

It will probably be parked up for 24 hours to make sure it doesnt have a tracker. Same thing happened to me a few years back but i got it back, they came back 3 months later and took it again.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Gutted for you. 
Remember your vid when you first got it, and must admit I fell a little bit in love with the interior.
Haven't watch the vid, but was it not hidden away in the garage?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Scum bags!

Makes you want to avoid owning a nice car as they're targetted like this!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

bradleymarky said:


> It will probably be parked up for 24 hours to make sure it doesnt have a tracker.


Something similar happened to my neighbours who's friend had a new Leon Cupra. Their friend left it on my neighbours driveway and went on holiday. They broke into the house and drove it off.

Police located it within 24 hours parked up so probably the same thing.

OP - Really sorry to hear your car has been nabbed though, some proper thieving scum around. I can appreciate you potentially not wanting the car back either.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh man this is bad...but as you say in the video least they found the keys downstairs...and no harm came to you or the family.

Do you think this is just another extension to the VW/Audi/BM stolen to order organised crime stuff or the world of GTI's being nicked coming back to haunt us?

Have you got one of these UPvC front doors or a proper wooden one?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Nightmare mate, as long as you and the family are OK that's the main thing:thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

sorry to read this mate sounds as though you are all ok though which is the main thing, hope they catch the fu$%er*.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just seen this and damn!!, It's soul destroying to have the car nicked in the first place but to have your home violated to get the keys!, is just a double whammy. I wonder how long it will be for us, as an insurance requirement, to have key safes securely fastened in our homes (like businesses do) otherwise theft insurance will be void.


BTW, Have posted your YT vid on other forums i frequent.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Still nothing!

I think I need to start thinking of replacements. Considering I had to wait 5 months for this to arrive I doubt another is an option.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

That's pure b0llocks, hope it turns up safe and soon!


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

If you dont want it back lets hope they crash into a wall and kill themselves


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

If they came in and took the keys then its stolen to order, probably used for crime as mine was.
They used mine to pull a cash machine out of a petrol station wall then dumped in Louth. I got mine back 6 weeks later after insurance company messed me about, i traded it in straight away.

If they police have been and handed you some info on getting sash jammers fitted take them up on the offer (pretty sure its free) it gave the Wife some comfort so ive put them on all the doors and downstairs windows.

It is pretty crap knowing some scroat has been in your house. We got a dog soon after and it does help with security.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

This is rife at the moment, a friend had his rs4 and his Mrs 3 week old mini taken last year, Keys taken from the house in Dewsbury. He got the mini back but sold it on straight away as they had abused it (kebab all over the back seat).

A colleague had his Merc taken from his home in Bradford, 13 plate company car so hardly a keeper, but they took the keys whilst he was upstairs at around 10:30pm, he heard the alarm start the entry timer, by the time he'd got downstairs the keys and the car had gone. He was really ****ed as his Mrs was in the shower, he was reading in bed and his daughter was in bed on the floor below them (3 story house)

OBD theft is also rife, main victims are Ford (new fiesta) and Vauxhalls so people are also installing dummy ODB ports etc.

In most cases you won't see them again, and to be fair I would't want to.

Lots and lots of vans are being peeled open @ the moment and they use tibbe keys.

People also gleam a lot of information from social media about peoples cars and habits, not everyone on the www is a nice person..


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

sorry to hear it mate.

like you say, i wldnt want it back either :-/

i always take the keys to ours upto to bed with us. i know it them means they mite wake us if they really wanted the keys but thats a massive jump in the sentencing guide lines


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear your news Andy 

Just got emailed this deal this am

Volkswagen Polo GTi 1.8TSi 192ps 3dr man

PCH 36 months

Deposit £1573.92
Followed by 35 months at £174.88 x 35
5000 miles / year

£180 Admin fee's

Solid paint
Standard trim
In stock - 2-3 week delivery
3dr dsg from £10.00 + vat / month more 
5dr Man Starts from 9+23 5kpa = £148.89 + vat

https://www.centralukvehicleleasing.co.uk/


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear this ArdAndy. scumbag people out there.
I will keep my eye out, and hope it all works out ok. First priority is to amke sure your home and family are safe and sound. are there any improvements you can make there?

All the best and keep us informed. :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Still nothing!
> 
> I think I need to start thinking of replacements. Considering I had to wait 5 months for this to arrive I doubt another is an option.


Cause it's a new car will the insurance do like for like with another brand new one


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The wife has already said she doesn't want another as it might be targeted again.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> The wife has already said she doesn't want another as it might be targeted again.


Im sure upsetting


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Scum, only way to describe them, I wont go on as it may offend the Liberal left amongst us.
you work hard for nice things and these ********* just break in and take it
Hope you and wifey are okay though..


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

kingswood said:


> i always take the keys to ours upto to bed with us. i know it them means they mite wake us if they really wanted the keys but thats a massive jump in the sentencing guide lines


Feck that, I'm no wimp @ 6ft and 16½ st but I have always purposely left my keys in the cloak cupboard by the front door. These people have nothing to lose and wouldn't think twice about sticking a screwdriver in your neck to get away, I don't want them anywhere near my family


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

sshooie said:


> Feck that, I'm no wimp @ 6ft and 16½ st but I have always purposely left my keys in the cloak cupboard by the front door. These people have nothing to lose and wouldn't think twice about sticking a screwdriver in your neck to get away, I don't want them anywhere near my family


Me neither but quite frankly put **** that they can have the car...I dont want some nasty ass in my bedroom with risk to hurting me, the wife or my boy.

Take the car its insured and can be replaced...besides I have a great CCTV setup....


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear, hope it all works out for you.

Wee Man


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

sshooie said:


> Feck that, I'm no wimp @ 6ft and 16½ st but I have always purposely left my keys in the cloak cupboard by the front door. These people have nothing to lose and wouldn't think twice about sticking a screwdriver in your neck to get away, I don't want them anywhere near my family





nick_mcuk said:


> Me neither but quite frankly put F**k that they can have the car...I dont want some nasty ass in my bedroom with risk to hurting me, the wife or my boy.
> 
> Take the car its insured and can be replaced...besides I have a great CCTV setup....


can totally understand with kids in the house. its a shame the world we live in we're prepared to make it easy for the scum who want to take away the stuff we work hard for.

its a risk taking them upstairs, but maybe get a pin code key safe but that brings the same threat of them waking you up to get the code

if your confronted in your house its classed as aggravated burglary with a maximum tariff of life, and the police will through alot of resource at it. the scum know this, hence more recently been sticking to lifting the £1000 bikes in sheds and garages where the police dont even attend.

i cldnt see someone waking me up, risking life, to lift a £9k R32 but if they cld pop the door and have a quick look in the kitchen they prob would.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

How long does it have to be missing for before insurance company starts talking about replacing it?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

They assume it's not going to be recovered and if it turns up then the process stops. If you've been paid out and it turns up the car is theirs.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi ArdAndy - did your car ever get found?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"
its a risk taking them upstairs, but maybe get a pin code key safe but that brings the same threat of them waking you up to get the code"

Especially as they'll assume there'll be cash and/or jewellery in there too...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> "
> its a risk taking them upstairs, but maybe get a pin code key safe but that brings the same threat of them waking you up to get the code"
> 
> Especially as they'll assume there'll be cash and/or jewellery in there too...


My first 306 d turbo had a keypad immobiliser, so even of you had the keys, you couldn't start it without typing in the pin number.

Actually pretty effective I reckon.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Cookies said:


> My first 306 d turbo had a keypad immobiliser, so even of you had the keys, you couldn't start it without typing in the pin number.
> 
> Actually pretty effective I reckon.
> 
> ...


Unless you knew how to bypass it....


----------



## slider09 (Jul 12, 2013)

We were broken into around 10 years ago, gained entry through crappy euro cylinder locks on the back French doors - so easy to get past. 

Anyway, police man who came said they came for your car; we had a brand new mk5 Golf GTI at the time. 

The keys were downstairs but under a coat and the scrotes never found them. 

The copper said at the time, its very very rare for burglars to come upstairs looking for keys. 

Also if you have a baseball bat under your bed, make sure you have a ball with it as well. A lone bat is a weapon, a bat and ball is a sports accessory (the police told me that)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

slider09 said:


> We were broken into around 10 years ago, gained entry through crappy euro cylinder locks on the back French doors - so easy to get past.
> 
> Anyway, police man who came said they came for your car; we had a brand new mk5 Golf GTI at the time.
> 
> ...


I better get some clay pigeons lol


nick_mcuk said:


> Unless you knew how to bypass it....


Very true, nick. Made me feel better though lol. 
Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi mate really sorry to hear about your car, i think any sporty new car is prone to get nicked nowadays. Its great to have a lovely car but some scum bianca will be after it, a lot of Audi S3,s are being nicked at the moment.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

SBM said:


> Hi ArdAndy - did your car ever get found?


Nope.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Nope.


lets hope you don't get it back. I certainly wouldn't want it.

Every time your sat in it reminds you of the incident and it would be cat D stolen recovered as
well.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

wish wash said:


> lets hope you don't get it back. I certainly wouldn't want it.
> 
> Every time your sat in it reminds you of the incident and it would be cat D stolen recovered as
> well.


Agreed. I def wouldn't want it back either.

BTW - if ardandy gets it back before the insurance pays out, it won't be listed as category d. It's only recorded on the insurance database if the insurance has paid out and suffered a total loss.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Ratz (Sep 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear this news. 

2 years ago I had my Mk7 Golf R stolen similarly. Looked out of my bedroom window at 1.40am to see 3 hooded individuals in the back garden looking in the house. I banged on the window but they came in anyway, breeze block through the back door window. We ran to my son's bedroom and barricaded ourselves in - didn't know at the time what they were coming in for. Car was recovered after being used in an armed robbery from a jewellers.

Useful learning:

1. Double glazing not nearly as tough as you'd think (I put my hand through the inner pane of our bedroom window when I banged on it). Where possible buy double laminated, much tougher.
2. Be careful posting pictures or comments about your pride and joy on any social media / websites. Can't say for sure whether this contributed, but I had the only Golf R in the area and the robbery took place 30 miles away.
3. Be careful using police recommended window boarders, if they screw wood covers into UPVC they wreck the whole unit.
4. Different police forces vary significantly in their helpfulness. We had CID in Cheshire at the house 8 hours after the burglary, Manchester Met who recovered the car were at best difficult to get responses from.
5. Personal Contract Hire deals are cheaper to get out of than you may think. I got rid of the car ASAP, it already took months before I could stop waking up at every tiny noise.
6. Have a prepared escape route, same as you would for a fire or a safe room where you can secure yourselves.

Simple fact is that if someone's determined enough their coming in one way or another. I don't agree with the police advice to hide the keys - the terror we felt at the potential of 3 guys coming upstairs (police reckon there was a 4th acting as lookout out front) cannot be overestimated.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Cookies said:


> I better get some clay pigeons lol
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Yeah my Lanber Sporting Deluxe is sat under mine. Good Look to who tries it especially with my Dog Aswell. (Staff x Rottweiler)


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Its happening more and more these days. 

Spoke to a police officer the other day and he said they target fast cars that blend in with traffic (hot hatches). They take them and park them in a warehouse for months and then when the heat has died down they use them for a job and abandon it afterwards. 

Someone in the north west was woken up in the early hours and the intruder had boiled his kettle and was holding it over his wifes head saying give me your car keys. 

A friend of mine has a golf r and has a spare key downstairs on the side that has no connection to the car at all. If someone breaks in and takes the keys then find out they don't work they aren't very likely to re-enter the house.

Even with dogs they now put poisoned meat through the letterbox to kill the dog so its not a threat. I work with someone who had his house broken into for keys and they put his dog in the garage so he was out of the way!

Scumbags! Best thing to do is fit an alarm to your house and a shotgun to your hands!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Andy,

Sorry to hear,

People can't be replaced.

Agree with many that I wouldn't want the car back. As much as anything the memories it'll bring with it will be somewhere between not nice and destructive.

I wonder when the politicians might wake up to the view that normal, honest, hard working people are fed up with the completely ineffective justice system? How about putting the victim first???

Hope everything gets sorted and you and family enjoy whatever car comes next.

All the very best.

Andy.


----------

